# Game Thread: Wednesday March 1 @ Washington



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Record *








*Indiana* – *(27-23)* 








*Washington* - *(29-25)* 

*Tip-off* – Wednesday, March 1, 2006 - 7:00 P.M.

*Where* – MCI Center 

*Radio & TV* - FSMW & 1070 WIBC

Probable Starting Lineups:







































Anthony Johnson | Danny Granger | Peja Stojakovic | Jeff Foster | Scot Pollard 







































Gilbert Arenas | Jared Jeffries | Caron Butler | Antawn Jamison | Brendan Haywood








*Who's Hot?*







</center>








*- Averaging 26.5 points in the past two games (off the bench)*








*- Scored 46 points last game*

*Injury Report* 

*Pacers- *








- Concussion (Questionable)







- Elbow







- Groin


*Wizards-*








- Knee


*TV:*

 

*Radio:*



Games vs Wizards this year:

Thursday, Dec. 8:
W 111-87

Friday, Jan. 13:
L 94-85

Tuesday, Jan. 31:
L 84-79

*Key Matchup:*
Anthony Johnson vs Gilbert Arenas

_Pacers 93
Wizards 87_


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers 105- Wiz 92...

They play much better at home, but we're a better team overall, so we should get this W....

Gotta watch out for Arenas though, he's simply deadly against us...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Pacers - 112
Wizards - 103

Let's go, Pacers! (clap clap)


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 107
Wizards 101


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

102 Pacers
99 Wizzards


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

104-97 pacers


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pacers 103
Wizards 94


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

105 pacers
100 wiz


----------



## Dualie (Feb 9, 2004)

113 Wiz
98 **Pacers**

Wiz pwn, and they want that playoff spot.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Pacers win 100-90
Peja 20 pts


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

New score a few posts down.

Gonna be a close game.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Pacers 102
> Wizards 99
> 
> Gonna be a close game.


I olso had that score


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> I olso had that score



Great Minds think alike :biggrin:

My new score:

Pacers 103
Wizards 99


----------



## washingtonwizards00 (Feb 16, 2006)

Pacers- 114
Wiz- 120

Indiana can't beat the Wiz w/o Jermaine.


----------



## wizardsfan2006 (Dec 24, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> New score a few posts down.
> 
> Gonna be a close game.


yeah, it's gonna be a good game w/ the Wiz coming out on top (hopefully)


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

washingtonwizards00 said:


> Pacers- 114
> Wiz- 120
> 
> Indiana can't beat the Wiz w/o Jermaine.



Why? We've beaten the Pistons w/o Jermaine and many, many other teams.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Does anybody have a good website that they listen to the game on that will work for me since I don't live in the local area? I had one that was working for the first 20 games or so, but that never connects anymore.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Does anybody have a good website that they listen to the game on that will work for me since I don't live in the local area? I had one that was working for the first 20 games or so, but that never connects anymore.


That would be nice for me olso.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Johnson injured? Why not.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Johnson injured? Why not.


And Pollard can't even practice because of his feet. We need John Edwards back!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

That's it. With Jasikevicius on him, Arenas will go for 82 this game.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> And Pollard can't even practice because of his feet. We need John Edwards back!



Hah, John Edwards.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> And Pollard can't even practice because of his feet. We need John Edwards back!


Unbelievable, and it's only the first game of many games in march.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

5 turnovers already, gross. That's why we're down 3, we're shooting 58 percent from the field.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gill! I just realized he's the backup point tonight. Yes! He should be seeing 10-15 minutes!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Gill! I just realized he's the backup point tonight. Yes! He should be seeing 10-15 minutes!



A great night in the world of Pacers Fan!!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

We already suck this game


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> We already suck this game



Peja and Jack are going to have to be flawless for this to work out in our favor.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gill is chucking shots. I can't blame him, though. He never gets a chance, anyway.

30-22 Wiz with 10:50 left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Peja and Jack are going to have to be flawless for this to work out in our favor.


And Gill. Speaking of Gill, he just played some nice defense on Arenas.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger passes a good 3 to Gill, who is then fouled by Thomas, but no call.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hey, StephenJackson. Gill was just pressured 2 vs 1 and did a good job getting out. Even if he isn't impressing with his shooting, he can still run with the plays and play good defense.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Saras in, and hits a 3 immediately. Pacers to within 4. 8:20 left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What was that call? The Wizards' shot clock goes from 1 to 17 because one Pacer tapped the ball. That's possession?

46-35 Wizards with under 4 minutes left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrison might be out with a sprained ankle. Pollard and Foster are all that remain of our C's and PF's. Pollard is also hurt. So, look for Granger to start playing Center.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Harrison might be out with a sprained ankle. Pollard and Foster are all that remain of our C's and PF's. Pollard is also hurt. So, look for Granger to start playing Center.


 :curse: :curse:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

60-65 Wizzard, not to bad if you see who can't play today.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackson fell hard on a block by Thomas, but returns. Harrison also returns. 9 man rotation now!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie misses a layup near the buzzer, and Harrison tips it in at the end of the quarter. Questionable whether it counted or not.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrison's shot doesn't count, but Granger makes it up the next possession. 72-68 Pacers now with 11:30 left in the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Come on, Rick. We need Gill on Arenas. Saras is probably tired now, anyway.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrison with two great blocks in a row on Etan Thomas and Gilbert Arenas.

78-72 Wiz with 8:48 left in the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gill misses a fade away 3, and Antonio Daniels is fouled. At least we have some reliability on defense, now. As I say that, Gill is taken out. Argh.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackson's shot is so slow that a Wizard ran all the way across the court in a U motion in the time it took him to catch and shoot. Pacers up one, though. Thanks, Jackson!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Peja with 5 fouls, but we ain't got other players.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackson hits inside.

89-86 Pacers with 3 minutes left. Don't let Jamison get the ball downlow at the end of this game! Last year haunts me.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrison just crushed Arenas. Ouch.

Pacers up 91-88 with 2 minutes left in the 4th. Bring in Gill!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrison! Yes!

97-91 Pacers with 47 seconds left. He threw himself at that. Who was questioning his work ethic when he entered the draft?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Come on Indy, pull this one out!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What the **** Jackson? Stop taking bad shots!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Peja hits two FT's to make our FT's for this game 26-26. Put in Gill!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice FT Peja!!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Harrison was 4-4 from the line for us. Very nice. Runi had a great game as well. Nice come back victory.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Gill! I just realized he's the backup point tonight. Yes! He should be seeing 10-15 minutes!


I'm glad that I didn't watch. Gill wouldn't even be a starter in the D-League. :biggrin: That was just for you, Pacer Fan.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Great win with such a small rotation :banana: :biggrin: :banana: :biggrin:


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

absolutebest said:


> I'm glad that I didn't watch. Gill wouldn't even be a starter in the D-League. :biggrin: That was just for you, Pacer Fan.


0-6, 0 assists, 0 rebs, 0 steals, 0 blocks, 1 TO, 1 foul in like 6-7 minutes. I think that puts an exclamation point on my previous statement. This guy is a bum.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> That's it. With Jasikevicius on him, Arenas will go for 82 this game.


Turn 82 around and you are right 

8-24 is not so good, but who cares? :biggrin:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> 0-6, 0 assists, 0 rebs, 0 steals, 0 blocks, 1 TO, 1 foul in like 6-7 minutes. I think that puts an exclamation point on my previous statement. This guy is a bum.



:clown:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Harrison was 4-4 from the line for us. Very nice. Runi had a great game as well. Nice come back victory.


Hey! Gill's late-1st half defense on Arenas was just as important.

Final Score- 99-93 Pacers

Larry Legend- 12
Pacerholic- 7
Jones2011- 23
Pacers Fan- 16
Pacersthebest- 9
Jermaniac Fan- 9
Banjoriddim- 5
Auggie- 13
Dualie- DQ'd
bbasok- 4
StephenJackson- 10
washingtonwizards00- DQ'd

Winner- bbasok


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Sarunas played like a stud tonight. I guess he wants a shot at that starting spot as well. :cheers: Good luck, Saras. Play like this and maybe.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Great win for us tonight, especially since it came against a Washington team who was at home, and who we always have problems with...

The difference really in this game came when The Hulk came in the 4th qtr., and once again played great, and blocked everyone, and everything in his way, man this kid is becoming a monster on the inside (even on one leg), and is showing all he can do, both on D, and on offense, oh and he was perfect from the line too...amazing...

2 in a row on the road, and we got the C's, and the Knicks coming up, so things are definetly looking good for our squad right now... :cheers: 

Indy is all heart and nobody can deny that, night in, and night out we play to win, and never give up despite of who we put on the court, and I feel sorry for whoever is unfortunate enough to face us in the playoffs....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

wow. I did not get to see this game because I was at work but it looks like runi had a hell of a game. If he can keep those stats AJ and Tinsley will be saying runi is the starter and they will be fighting for the backup :clap:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Teams only dream they had our kind of depth, which is clearly the best in the NBA IMO..





*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Congratulations on the win guys! Jackson was due for a big game, and Harrison and Foster were huge for you as well. Sarunas (?) was great tonight and Peja as usual has been producing effectively. Good win for you. :cheers: :clap:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

great to see jasikevicius back in action again! :banana: great win!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Auggie said:


> great to see jasikevicius back in action again! :banana: great win!


Yeah, he was great for your team tonight. :clap:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Congratulations on the win guys! Jackson was due for a big game, and Harrison and Foster were huge for you as well. Sarunas (?) was great tonight and Peja as usual has been producing effectively. Good win for you. :cheers: :clap:





Thanx J.A....U da man!!! :cheers: :cheers:..



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Hey! Gill's late-1st half defense on Arenas was just as important.
> 
> Final Score- 99-93 Pacers
> 
> ...


haha nice :banana:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Hey! Gill's late-1st half defense on Arenas was just as important.


Yeah, but come on now. If AJ had some nice stops against Arenas and put up that HORRENDOUS stat line that Gill put up, you would be all over him.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

> _*Harrison Sparks Comeback Win*_
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


link 




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Yeah, but come on now. If AJ had some nice stops against Arenas and put up that HORRENDOUS stat line that Gill put up, you would be all over him.


Gill played better defense tonight than Johnson ever could. He's really quick, and like Johnson, uses his muscle. I don't blame him for the bad shooting, though. He's hit 4 shots this year, so of course he's going to try to get something.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Gill played better defense tonight than Johnson ever could. He's really quick, and like Johnson, uses his muscle. I don't blame him for the bad shooting, though. He's hit 4 shots this year, so of course he's going to try to get something.



You can rationalize all you want, but Gill will never come close to the level of play that AJ produces.

I still love you though.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> You can rationalize all you want, but Gill will never come close to the level of play that AJ produces.


I remember people saying the same about James Jones when he became my favorite scrub two years ago. Look what he's doing now in Phoenix. If Gill signs with a team in need of a PG and can get some solid minutes, he should be able to become a nice backup.


----------

